# First time owner photo op 335i



## omgdek (Aug 10, 2010)

Here is my first small photo op with the new wheels. Hope you enjoy! :beerchug:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Cool pics! Congrats on the car! :thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

snareman said:


> cool pics! Congrats on the car! :thumbup:


+1!


----------



## omgdek (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks 

Pretty excited myself :roundel:


----------



## TooManyIDs (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice


----------



## LaCrosse540i6 (Apr 8, 2009)

omgdek said:


>


Shouldn't rev a cold engine! 

I really like the black and white photo with the shift knob in focus and the dashboard out of focus.


----------



## omgdek (Aug 10, 2010)

LaCrosse540i6 said:


> Shouldn't rev a cold engine!


Yes you should for a photo 



LaCrosse540i6 said:


> I really like the black and white photo with the shift knob in focus and the dashboard out of focus.


Thank you


----------

